# Garnet Paper



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spdas said:


> Aloha, all. I do not feel like spending $95 for 2 rolls of 25yard each garnet paper, (for dressing commutator and seating brushes) so wondering if anyone would like to sell me some?
> Alternatively I could go in with someone 50/50 to cut costs to $50.00 or so including freight. Or even I would buy and sell off some (2yards each) to everyone interested. (Martindale brand)
> 
> 3" x 25yard 150 grit
> ...


Do not use garnet paper. I recall it is harmful to the comm and brushes. I think it is crocus cloth you're supposed to use. A commutator dressing stone would be good also. How much damage are you attempting to dress out?


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

major said:


> Do not use garnet paper. I recall it is harmful to the comm and brushes. I think it is crocus cloth you're supposed to use. A commutator dressing stone would be good also. How much damage are you attempting to dress out?



According to Helwig, Garnet is the one to use. And here is a link to Martindale that gives all the "how-to". 

http://www.martindaleco.com/pdfs/Abrasives/Diamond_D_Catalog_BrushSeaterHolder_GarnetPaper.pdf

Seems that all other sandpaper these days has alum-oxide. (even cheap brown K-Mart sand paper (garnet is Old School and has no Alum-Oxide).

Thought of the dressing stone, but I have really no damage just a medium color like this on Helwig. 

http://www.remco1.com/Commutator_brochure.pdf

Recommended grits are 150 to start and 220 finish on the commutator and even a bit coarser than 150 to seat in the brushes. Then run in the motor for several hours at 10-12 volts. 
This is what I have learned so far.

Francis


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spdas said:


> According to Helwig, Garnet is the one to use. And here is a link to Martindale that gives all the "how-to".
> 
> http://www.martindaleco.com/pdfs/Abrasives/Diamond_D_Catalog_BrushSeaterHolder_GarnetPaper.pdf
> 
> ...


O.K. I thought I remembered seeing a warning against garnet paper, but I can't seem to find it and a quick google shows recommendations for its use. It was a warning against emery cloth. We always used crocus cloth back in the good ole days


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

major said:


> O.K. I thought I remembered seeing a warning against garnet paper, but I can't seem to find it and a quick google shows recommendations for its use. It was a warning against emery cloth. We always used crocus cloth back in the good ole days



Yeah there are a lot of improper ways to install brushes. My local DC motor repair store that does allllllll sorts of electric motors uses emery cloth and was surprised when a neophite like me said emory was bad.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a small stack of assorted grades of garnet paper that I use for my higher quality furniture work.

Unfortunately the supplier I bought from no longer stocks it.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Try some woodworking shops around your area, they may sell you some.

Roy


----------

